# Is this a fake Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 TI?



## xWiimarco (May 14, 2016)

I just bought this Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 TI and i tested it, but it looks underperforming and it doesn't run games like GTA V (i've got a i5 650 so it should run). It can't even run 1080p videos and i can't feel difference 
between this card and my old one (Nvidia quadro fx3700). Please help me, thanks a lot!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 14, 2016)

Where did you buy it? Was it an almost too good to be true deal and from some some dodgy Chinese marketplace? somethings definitely not right, probably a gt 610 or similar bios flashed to show as a 750ti if you answered yes to any or all of the questions above........


----------



## xWiimarco (May 14, 2016)

I bought it on ebay and i paid it around 130€


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2016)

If Bought New  ( and Sold as new )
Ask for your money back
IF as *NdMk2o1o said*
*


NdMk2o1o said:



			Where did you buy it? Was it an almost too good to be true deal and from some some dodgy Chinese marketplace? somethings definitely not right, probably a gt 610 or similar bios flashed to show as a 750ti if you answered yes to any or all of the questions above........
		
Click to expand...

**see above advice*

*


xWiimarco said:



			I bought it on ebay and i paid it around 130€
		
Click to expand...

*
*Ask Seller to refund if he refuses take to dispute/arbitration*

*
*


----------



## Devon68 (May 14, 2016)

Everything point you posted seems to indicate that the card is not a 750 Ti. Did the seller have a lot of positive feedbacks or just a new guy trying to sell something quick?


----------



## qubit (May 14, 2016)

Yup, get a refund if you can, no doubt about it.

NVIDIA won't be too happy about such fakes either as it gives them a bad name, so you might want to send them an email about it to help them fight this. They won't help you directly though.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2016)

U could try to use Aida64 under PCI / AGP Video to see what it says not sure doe if it read the bios of the card but it don't need any drivers for the video card.

otherwise pop off the cooler and clean the gpu and take a pic of it and look up the numbers...


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> otherwise pop off the cooler and clean the gpu and take a pic of it and look up the numbers...



If the pics don't show correct GPU  they will help you prove you been ripped off and help you get refund


----------



## little cat (May 14, 2016)

Did You install the drivers ? Which brand is it supposed to be ?


----------



## xWiimarco (May 14, 2016)

I've installed all the drivers from the nvidia site, it is supposed to be nvidia


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2016)

Definitely dodgy, they have the right device ID, but not much else.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 14, 2016)

Link the sellers page.the sale listing
Also,there was some fakes on Amazon a while back, i remember running into them when shoping for my nephews 750ti

Btw,another fake like yours...iirc,they take a much older card,put on some rando  shroud,then flash a semi compatible firmware,and sell it at a WAY lower price hoping to grab people who want to buy cheap,and that what they get CHEAP.


----------



## xWiimarco (May 14, 2016)

Just a little update


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 14, 2016)

Don't  bother taking the cooler off just open up a dispute with PayPal and be done with it, either way it's a dud card.


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2016)

xWiimarco said:


> I've installed all the drivers from the nvidia site, it is supposed to be nvidia


Meant to be, but it doesn't look like a reference card from them.


----------



## xWiimarco (May 14, 2016)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Don't  bother taking the cooler off just open up a dispute with PayPal and be done with it, either way it's a dud card.


 I'll open a dispute with PayPal as fast as i can, thanks


----------



## little cat (May 14, 2016)

xWiimarco said:


> I've installed all the drivers from the nvidia site, it is supposed to be nvidia



This is what we know , i mean manufacturer of the card not the chip ?

I ve never seen such a GTX 750 ti


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 14, 2016)

My guess is that its a 650. Thats what they used for the amazon ones iirc,


----------



## FYFI13 (May 14, 2016)

No OpenCL, CUDA and PhysX support on your GPU-Z screenshot, looks like the driver isn't properly installed.


----------



## john_ (May 14, 2016)

xWiimarco said:


> I just bought this Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 TI and i tested it, but it looks underperforming and it doesn't run games like GTA V (i've got a i5 650 so it should run). It can't even run 1080p videos and i can't feel difference
> between this card and my old one (Nvidia quadro fx3700). Please help me, thanks a lot!
> View attachment 74553View attachment 74555View attachment 74554


Probably a Fermi card. I was looking in the past, out of curiosity, about these GPUs on eBay and Chinese shops, and while they do say 750Ti or GTX 960 or whatever in the name and GPU fields, what those crooks can not seems to be able to change, is the BIOS version. That 70.something BIOS version, is pointing to a 400 or 500 series card. A GTX 460 or a GTX 550 Ti would be a guess. Googling 750Ti's GPUz screenshots show BIOS versions 82.something. If it was a 650 the BIOS version would have been 80.something.

Another example of a fake Nvidia card on a Chinese shop is this one.
GeForce GTX960 2048MB DDR3 256Bit PCI Express X16 Graphic Card-107.31 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com
$97 for a 2GB GTX 960? Oh...my.... WOW!!!!  

Of course that online shop sells also original GTX 960 cards at normal prices
COLORFUL iGame960 U-2GD5 2GB Graphics Card-216.89 | GearBest.com


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 14, 2016)

Id post that to the geforce forums as well. There are several fake ebay card threads posted there,and im certain nvidia would LOVE to zspeak to the seller.especially with all of that iilegl nvidia branding on the card


----------



## little cat (May 14, 2016)

Even not the reference .  It must be fake

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-750-ti/product-images


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2016)

john_ said:


> Of course that online shop sells also original GTX 960 cards at normal prices
> COLORFUL iGame960 U-2GD5 2GB Graphics Card-216.89 | GearBest.com



Ofc that Colorful is real the shop lists "*Radeon GM206*" gpu


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 14, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Ofc that Colorful is real the shop lists "*Radeon GM206*" gpu
> 
> View attachment 74559




oh yeah. the hybrid leviathan NviAMD.


----------



## john_ (May 14, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> "*Radeon GM206*"


LOL, didn't see that. 
That is probably a stupid mistake from the person inserting the data into their database. I don't think Chinese shops want to mess with Chinese companies like Colorful. I believe that card IS a real GTX 960. Anyway, Radeon GM206, By AMidia!


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> oh yeah. the hybrid leviathan NviAMD.



like a new prototype a AMD Fury X with a GTX 950 on the same board so u can have PhysX with a AMD card in a ITX form size


----------



## P4-630 (May 14, 2016)

john_ said:


> Another example of a fake Nvidia card on a Chinese shop is this one.
> GeForce GTX960 2048MB DDR3 256Bit PCI Express X16 Graphic Card-107.31 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com
> $97 for a 2GB GTX 960? Oh...my.... WOW!!!!



*GeForce GTX960 2048MB DDR3 256Bit PCI Express X16 Graphic Card*

Never knew there were made any GTX960's with DDR3* *


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2016)

john_ said:


> Probably a Fermi card. I was looking in the past, out of curiosity, about these GPUs on eBay and Chinese shops, and while they do say 750Ti or GTX 960 or whatever in the name and GPU fields, what those crooks can not seems to be able to change, is the BIOS version. That 70.something BIOS version, is pointing to a 400 or 500 series card. A GTX 460 or a GTX 550 Ti would be a guess. Googling 750Ti's GPUz screenshots show BIOS versions 82.something. If it was a 650 the BIOS version would have been 80.something.


Found this bios version that matches.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/168892/168892


----------



## xWiimarco (May 14, 2016)

I've reinstalled drivers and there are some differences


----------



## little cat (May 14, 2016)

xWiimarco said:


> View attachment 74560 I've reinstalled drivers and there are some differences



Yet , it is not GTX 750 ti ,since GTX 750 ti has 640 CUDA cores not 192
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-750-ti/specifications

Geforce 720 has 192
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt-720/specifications


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2016)

Looks to be a GTS 450 as per the link I posted.


----------



## john_ (May 14, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Found this bios version that matches.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/168892/168892


Congrats, you found the card model.


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2016)

xWiimarco said:


> View attachment 74560 I've reinstalled drivers and there are some differences



Yep, that thing is fake as heck.  Request a refund.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 14, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Yep, that thing is fake as heck. Request a refund.


Wrong

DEMAND A REFUND


----------



## R-T-B (May 14, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Wrong
> 
> DEMAND A REFUND



You can do that, but I always prefer to ask the person holding the money (paypal in this case) nicely, especially when it wasn't their fault.

If you were dealing with the guy himself, I'd yell at him and demand this or that yeah.  But he's a scammer, he isn't going to give you ANYTHING.

It's up to paypal now.  File that dispute.


----------



## little cat (May 14, 2016)

That scoundrel ripped him off


----------



## P4-630 (May 14, 2016)

It's sad that people buying these fake cards.
If it's too good to be true prizewise it surely is.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 14, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> It's sad that people buying these fake cards.
> If it's too good to be true prizewise it surely is.



this is a PRime example of why the Sadiest seller i do business with for hardware would be amazon. I know they arent shady, and that my point. Ebay WILL help refund, but the process is Pulling teeth. I used to do a LARGE amount of selling on Ebay, from 01 or so, and I have since gotten out. Ebay attracts the dredges of society, in form of scammers, shill bidders, etc.


----------



## little cat (May 14, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> It's sad that people buying these fake cards.
> If it's too good to be true prizewise it surely is.



GT 720 is only 55 euro
http://de.pcpartpicker.com/part/msi-video-card-n7202gd3hlp

MSI GTX 750 ti - 127.3 euro
http://de.pcpartpicker.com/part/msi-video-card-n750ti2gd5oc


----------



## Jism (May 14, 2016)

So basicly, if you would reflash that card, back to it's original, the drivers should appear back in.

I think they are running with some sort of HEX editor to change it's model number, thats the only thing they CAN change on software level.

I suggest always buying from good retailers, pay a little more but get more in return then this sort of bullcrap. People always want the best for the cheapest, ofcourse you can get scammed at some point.


----------



## JrockTech (May 14, 2016)

This is why I like to buy locally from my own hometown. If someone does something like this...you know where to find them. Sorry this happened OP.


----------



## rootuser123 (May 15, 2016)

It looks to be one of those Vamery cards. They've been reported to Nvidia for about a couple of years now and I'm surprised Nvidia hasn't done anything about it yet.


----------



## MrGenius (May 15, 2016)

It's probably fake as hell. But...it sure looks like a Galaxy GTX 750 Ti GC (2GB)
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b2792/galaxy-gtx-750-ti-gc
http://www.game-debate.com/hardware/?gid=2069&graphics=GeForce GTX 750 Ti Galaxy GC 2GB Edition
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphi...p-EVGA-Galaxy-and-PNY-Overclocked/Galaxy-GTX-
https://www.google.com/search?q=Gal...ved=0ahUKEwi_uNaI_trMAhVH3mMKHViaAUIQ_AUICCgC
https://www.google.com/search?q=gef...CCgD#safe=off&tbm=isch&q=Galaxy+GTX+750+Ti+GC


----------



## R-T-B (May 15, 2016)

rootuser123 said:


> It looks to be one of those Vamery cards. They've been reported to Nvidia for about a couple of years now and I'm surprised Nvidia hasn't done anything about it yet.



You can't do much when they are made somewhere where suing the makers is nearly impossible (China)


----------



## little cat (May 16, 2016)

If GPU-Z cant identify the card and wrongly reports specifications including the number of CUDA cores , there is an easy test -  run a 3D benchmark and compare the score to the reference GTX 750 ti and other cards .

Perhaps , clean driver installation is needed . Old drivers might prevent the card from running correctly


----------



## VR PC-BUILD (May 16, 2016)

Even if price is too good to be true that dose not mean it is a fake all the time. We should always look at the pics provided by the seller and compare to original pics provided by manufacturer website. If the pics match then check the item you got and is it similar to what shown in the pics and described in listing.

About the card you got, yes it is fake and china made. The seller got that crap from http://www.aliexpress.com and sold it on ebay.com. Get refund and do leave a negative feedback so that others can benefit from your review.


----------



## john_ (May 16, 2016)

little cat said:


> If GPU-Z cant identify the card and wrongly reports specifications including the number of CUDA cores , there is an easy test -  run a 3D benchmark and compare the score to the reference GTX 750 ti and other cards .
> 
> Perhaps , clean driver installation is needed . Old drivers might prevent the card from running correctly


BIOS version. 
It's already speculated that it is a GTX 450.


----------



## StefanM (May 16, 2016)

You can double-check with GPUCapsViewer.
GTX 750 TI was the first GPU to expose "CUDA compute capability 5.0"

Here is a screenshot incl. the data mentioned by previous speakers.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 16, 2016)

Cards a dud ask paypal for a refund


This is why I avoid ebay like the plague.


----------



## R-T-B (May 16, 2016)

ShiBDiB said:


> Cards a dud ask paypal for a refund
> 
> 
> This is why I avoid ebay like the plague.



Sadly I agree with you.

I only sell there now, and some days it seems like I'm probably the only honest duck on there so it gives me the creeps everytime I do it even in sales.  That's why most of my sales lately have been here, on TPU.


----------



## john_ (May 16, 2016)

eBay is fine for little bits like adapters and stuff and probably cpus that are really difficult to burn or something. That unlocked Athlon II 640 E0 in my signature was bought on eBay. But with graphics cards, or motherboards, it is like searching for troubles. Graphics cards can be made to look as something different and on motherboards there are so many things that can be faulty. 

Now the best case scenario for the OP is to take his money back and also keep the card. In that case and assuming a reflashing of the card with the correct BIOS is something that can be done, he will end up with a free GTS 450.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2016)

Sadly, this could be a non existent problem if Nvidia (don't know about AMD) REQUIRED the manufacturers to imprint the model (like GM204) in the motherboard, where it would always be visible.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 17, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Sadly I agree with you.
> 
> I only sell there now, and some days it seems like I'm probably the only honest duck on there so it gives me the creeps everytime I do it even in sales.  That's why most of my sales lately have been here, on TPU.



I mostly only sell there too, and thus you can rest well knowing there is another honest seller there! 

Seriously, I guess have had major good luck buying on e-bay.  My current motherboard is a replacement I bought 3 years ago.  Still working perfectly.  The refurbed GTX 660 in my HTPC was bought 2 years ago on e-bay, and it still works perfectly.  I had a string of GPU's, motherboards, hard drives and CPU's bought there, and all have been completely as advertised.  I think it all depends on researching the item, the seller and asking specific questions.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 17, 2016)

I buy stuff on eBay purposely from Chinese shops...knowing what they are selling is a ripped off version of something else...
Gotta admit some of these guys are dam good at it....others not so much..

That said if never buy a gfx from them...
But I have bought a $8 apu lol and some audio stuff...
But the fake stuff I bought was listed as such...


----------



## Fouquin (May 17, 2016)

Ah another victim of the "Vamery" brand name. I hear their headquarters is in a Chinese basement somewhere.

Interesting to see they've stepped up from using 9800 GTs with a modded vBIOS, now it's the GTS 450. This racket has been running on eBay for years now, and it's not showing any signs of stopping. Send the card back with a few chipped off capacitors so they lose the card and the money, then go buy a real 750 Ti from a company you can verify with a google search.


----------



## silentbogo (May 17, 2016)

Lol. 
I was just browsing for a used GTX960 and look what I found!

  

Not suspicious at all


----------



## john_ (May 18, 2016)

Fouquin said:


> then go buy a real 750 Ti


I think a 950 would be a better idea. Just saying...


----------



## rootuser123 (May 18, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Lol.
> I was just browsing for a used GTX960 and look what I found!
> View attachment 74685 View attachment 74686
> 
> Not suspicious at all



LOL a GTX 560 SE in disguise. Vamery has stepped up their game since they know that Nvidia no longer supports DX 10 cards on the latest drivers so they just snag any Nvidia DX11 card and hope their scam still works.


----------



## brian111 (May 18, 2016)

What I don't understand is why Ebay allows these to be listed in the first place.   I could understand if it were a case of them popping up sporadically, but there are a lot of sellers with large quantities and it's been that way for a while.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I mostly only sell there too, and thus you can rest well knowing there is another honest seller there!
> 
> Seriously, I guess have had major good luck buying on e-bay.  My current motherboard is a replacement I bought 3 years ago.  Still working perfectly.  The refurbed GTX 660 in my HTPC was bought 2 years ago on e-bay, and it still works perfectly.  I had a string of GPU's, motherboards, hard drives and CPU's bought there, and all have been completely as advertised.  I think it all depends on researching the item, the seller and asking specific questions.



Same here. Although ive only bought 2 or 3 items off ebay recently,and 2 of them are still fine.

I always check out the seller,as well as the item.and i never bid on "REALLY low priced items".


----------



## Kissamies (May 18, 2016)

So it was a GTS450, niice.. Those stickers on the cooler look like something.... words can't even describe how fake they look, the Nvidia text etc..


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2016)

brian111 said:


> What I don't understand is why Ebay allows these to be listed in the first place.   I could understand if it were a case of them popping up sporadically, but there are a lot of sellers with large quantities and it's been that way for a while.


If people actually took the time to report them, eBay takes action against them by banning them, problem is they start up under one of their other names.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> If people actually took the time to report them, eBay takes action against them by banning them, problem is they start up under one of their other names.



Correct, one would possibly get beter results adding nvidia to the list of companies you might report this to, they would certainly have the most reason to persue a counterfiter like this,and would definitely be the entity that would allocate the most funds and resources to see it stop.sadly, the crossing of borders by the fake card makes litigous action difficult,not impossible,but difficult.


----------



## Fouquin (May 20, 2016)

john_ said:


> I think a 950 would be a better idea. Just saying...



Depends on what their budget is. I'm not here to recommend a card, just stating that if they want a 750 Ti they should look at the company, cross-reference, and buy a real 750 Ti.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 20, 2016)

Newegg is selling an MSI 950 for $120-$140 depending on if you catch their every other couple of days sale in it.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 20, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Lol.
> I was just browsing for a used GTX960 and look what I found!
> View attachment 74685 View attachment 74686
> 
> Not suspicious at all


That looks just like my GTX 460 SE cooler.  Based on the specs alone that is most likely a GTX 560 SE from Asus lol...  Specs are not really even close to matching up to a GTX 960...

eBay itself has been getting a bit problematic for me as well.  So many scammers, people who buy things and either refuse to pay for it or just don't do anything after auction ends, etc.  I have to relist items because of this as recently as today...


----------



## silentbogo (May 20, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> That looks just like my GTX 460 SE cooler.  Based on the specs alone that is most likely a GTX 560 SE from Asus lol...  Specs are not really even close to matching up to a GTX 960...
> 
> eBay itself has been getting a bit problematic for me as well.  So many scammers, people who buy things and either refuse to pay for it or just don't do anything after auction ends, etc.  I have to relist items because of this as recently as today...


Same with most other places. My local sellers are taking advantage of free shipping from china and took a business opportunity of re-selling fake VGAs to unaware users. 
Last year a dude tried to burn me with a fake GTX770 (unsuccessfully), so now I check every piece of hardware I buy. Also dealt with fake/tampered RAM (chinese sticks with modified JEDEC profiles and well-known brand heatsinks), laptops with mismatched specs (bait-and-switch), fake smartphones/tablets etc.

I love people, but sometimes I wish I had a spiked baseball bat.


----------



## concerned-trophy (Oct 23, 2017)

Its a fake. And in accordance with ebay I destroyed it, because being a counterfeid item it cannot be returned.
The seller had like 98+ of feedback and like 100.000+ sold items, but after being faced with the fact they re selling counterfeid graphics cards.. they started ignoring me.


----------



## lagginswag (Oct 23, 2017)

That in disguise 550ti though, i probably would have said i destroyed it and got the money back/ kept it for a backup lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2017)

lagginswag said:


> That in disguise 550ti though, i probably would have said i destroyed it and got the money back/ kept it for a backup lol.



No integrity, smh, 


Good he destroyed it though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 27, 2017)

concerned-trophy said:


> Its a fake. And in accordance with ebay I destroyed it, because being a counterfeid item it cannot be returned.
> The seller had like 98+ of feedback and like 100.000+ sold items, but after being faced with the fact they re selling counterfeid graphics cards.. they started ignoring me.




Hopefully eBay refunded the money from your purchase


----------



## concerned-trophy (Oct 29, 2017)

I was refunded for the most part, however i still lost some money. Damn them..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 29, 2017)

Search the FS threads here on tpu.  Sometime in the near future I'm going to have a 750TI low profile for sale, once I get a new video card or upgrade my nephews OptiPlex PC to get them out of that damn small form factor case.

 But if you're in the USA you wont have a problem finding extremely reliable  sellers here on techpowerup.... not to say that sellers from other countries are less trustworthy, I just personally haven't done business with them because I only purchase in country items.  There's a lot of people who have their finger on the pulse of the for sale section, and sketchy sellers don't make it much more than a couple days here before they are routed out, so it's just not worth it for them


----------



## concerned-trophy (Dec 9, 2017)

ON ebay there are a sh1tload of these fake gtx750. I ve also taken my time and I alerted ebay on like 20 selling items that they are fake, but still no action taken. Ebay somehow doesnt remove these counterfeit items neither makes sanctions for the sellers. 
Interestingly, if you buy one of these and even if you get a refund... you then won't be able to leave negative feedback! I really think ebay somehow protects those sellers because they ve been doing bu siness with them for long time and the more items people buy/sell the more ebay earns..


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 10, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> oh yeah. the hybrid leviathan NviAMD.



It'll take any driver, what's not to like?


----------

